
WebRTC and the File API: web browser is now a virtualized OS - piranha
http://carcaddar.blogspot.com/2012/01/webrtc-and-file-api.html
======
anon1385
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inner_platform_effect>

------
vannevar
_I don't like to use buzzwords, but this looks to be disruptive._

Let's take a trip back to 1996 in the Wayback Machine:

"Later this summer, Netscape will roll out a comprehensive Internet strategy
that will position its servers and browser as a next-generation Internet-based
operating system.

...The only difference technically between Netscape's Navigator browser and a
traditional operating system is that Navigator will not include device
drivers, [Marc] Andreessen said."

[http://web.archive.org/web/19990428173124/http://www8.zdnet....](http://web.archive.org/web/19990428173124/http://www8.zdnet.com/pcweek/news/0617/17netsc.html)

------
kiloaper
Along with ChromeOS, NaCl, Chromebooks and a web app store, Google's plans to
kill the conventional Operating System is coming along nicely.

------
gmac
_the web browser has now come full circle to being a very weird virtualized
operating system, whose APIs rival Windows in size, idiosyncrasies and
complexity_

Er, I don't think so (on any of those three counts).

